# Which way should a dog house face?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

With winter coming up, I wondering which way my doghouses should face. I don't anticipate either of my animals spending much time outside, but I am curious. I'm thinking of facing them west. If I do that, they'd be facing the fence on the west side and I don't think they'd face much wind. On the other hand though, if I do that I can't see if they're in there. Currently, one faces north and the other south. Neither of the dogs seems to spend much time in them though.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

I would face them towards the house because the house would shelter them from the wind wouldn't it?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

If it were the summer, I'd say North, so they'd have as much shade as possible. However, wind changes direction all the time, so I don't know if there's any one set direction that will make your dog house wind-proof. However, if the door faced near the house, or at a 90* angle with one side up against the house, that would probably block wind.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If ya put a mud flap on the doors it really wouldn't matter which way they faced. Most of our wind comes from the east so we would point them back side to the wind if we used them.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

All of my doghouses, sheds, run in sheds, etc, have a southern expousure.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

It really depends on where you live, and the prevailing winds.

In my neck of the woods, the wind is a westerlie about 95% of the time. Dog houses would all face east here through the winter.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

MakeShift Heart said:


> I would face them towards the house because the house would shelter them from the wind wouldn't it?


^^agreed^^
this is what we do with our dog houses. For some reason our house has two front porches, so one of them is the designated "dog porch." The houses are in the corner of the porch where they are sheltered from the wind and stuff, and facing towards the house. The back walls of the dog houses are insulated from the cold.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Facing the nearby fence as you suggest may be as good as anything.


----------

